# Looking for some information on my antique Estate Heatrola gas stove



## sdnomad (Jan 29, 2018)

I have a Estate Stove Company Heatrola gas stove heater. Model 161-B. 
The flue is open at the bottom. It looks to be cast that way, and I see no where there would have been a piece mounted to it. Is this correct?
Also, I do not know whether this is NG or propane. How can I tell?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 30, 2018)

The flue may be designed that way to act as a diffuser, similar to the design of gas water heaters.
If you can find a burner orifice or a pilot orifice (if it has either one), and you can size the nozzle hole,
that can be an indicator of the fuel it's set up for. NG orifices have larger diameter holes in them because 
the incoming gas is under very low pressure.


----------



## sdnomad (Jan 30, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> The flue may be designed that way to act as a diffuser, similar to the design of gas water heaters.
> If you can find a burner orifice or a pilot orifice (if it has either one), and you can size the nozzle hole,
> that can be an indicator of the fuel it's set up for. NG orifices have larger diameter holes in them because
> the incoming gas is under very low pressure.



I connected the heater to a 20lb propane bottle with a regulator and fired it up. This is how it looked. The flue worked well, I think. The top opening of the flue is where the heat went and there was no heat coming out of the bottom opening of the flue.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 30, 2018)

Is there a pilot or do you have to light the burner every time?


----------



## sdnomad (Jan 30, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Is there a pilot or do you have to light the burner every time?



You have to light it everytime. There is a hole in the side that says light here.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 30, 2018)

OK. I saw that in the pic, but wasn't sure if it meant the pilot or the burner. 
The only reason I ask is that you can tell by the pilot flame, if it's set up for NG & you try to burn LP.
The pilot will "candle" i.e. it'll turn up instead of burning straight horizontal.


----------



## k0wtz (Feb 15, 2018)

so do this stove have a standing pilot?


----------

